# New Project JP7 clone White pearl



## gohandb (Jun 10, 2012)

My first post here on the forum. 
Well .. I'm doing a custom guitar by luthier WGabriel here in Sao Paulo / Brazil, it is a custom JP7 ... remembering the very instrument of guitarist Born of Osiris, Lee Mckinney. 
Here are the pictures below


----------



## gohandb (Jun 10, 2012)

Came my new pickups ... Crunch Lab 7 & LiquiFire 7


----------



## gohandb (Jun 10, 2012)

Pickup and the new bridge


----------



## gohandb (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 22, 2012)

why didnt you just get a hipshot trem, so it would be more similar?


----------



## gohandb (Jun 22, 2012)

is similar teamSKDM


----------



## jake7doyle (Jun 22, 2012)

cant beat gold hardware on a white guitar


----------



## supercolio (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh yummy! Sweet.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh lord


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh yes..... About to follow the sh*t out of this thread for pics!


----------



## gohandb (Aug 4, 2012)

My luthier advised me to leave without painting the guitar because the tone would save! I am in doubt ... lol


----------



## bob123 (Aug 4, 2012)

gohandb said:


> is similar teamSKDM



Care to explain how a string through body hard tail bridge is similar to a floating strung through bridge?


Also, you wanted a white guitar. Tell your luthier to fuck off if he said the paint is gonna kill the tone.


Sounds like this guy is taking you for a ride, honestly.


----------



## gohandb (Aug 5, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Care to explain how a string through body hard tail bridge is similar to a floating strung through bridge?
> 
> 
> Also, you wanted a white guitar. Tell your luthier to fuck off if he said the paint is gonna kill the tone.
> ...







Thanks


----------



## JaeSwift (Aug 5, 2012)

gohandb said:


> Thanks


Assuming you would laquer it anyway, paint won't do anything to the tone. Also, what kind of bridge is that?


----------



## bob123 (Aug 5, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> Assuming you would laquer it anyway, paint won't do anything to the tone. Also, what kind of bridge is that?




looks like one of those 20$ bridges from ebay if you ask me.


----------



## gohandb (Aug 19, 2012)

Updating!

Well my project is in progress, even if the past 10 months! LOL

I had new ideas regarding my new 7 string.

The painting will be white with lime green stripes with flake.

The company that makes the paint color will be the Music, well known in Brazil:

Fotos | Music Kolor

I want to also get some Bobbin Toppers, still think the colors .. maybe green and cream.

I called the shop assistant and the luthier told me that his arm is doing, I'll post pictures next week .... soon!!


----------



## gohandb (Aug 19, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> Assuming you would laquer it anyway, paint won't do anything to the tone. Also, what kind of bridge is that?





It's a fixed bridge .. do not know the brand! I asked Hipshot but he brought me this! I was very disappointed


----------



## gohandb (Aug 19, 2012)

bob123 said:


> looks like one of those 20$ bridges from ebay if you ask me.




Can be .. I had searched on Ebay, I saw some of that there


----------



## Adrian-XI (Aug 20, 2012)

So, your "luthier" got you the wrong bridge and told you that painting the guitar will destroy its tone?

Yeah fuck that shit, best of luck.


----------



## gohandb (Aug 20, 2012)

Adrian-XI said:


> So, your "luthier" got you the wrong bridge and told you that painting the guitar will destroy its tone?
> 
> Yeah fuck that shit, best of luck.


 


Thanks HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## kn1feparty (Aug 20, 2012)

idk about you, but i'm ready to punch your "luthier" in the ball bag just from reading this.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 20, 2012)

gohandb said:


> It's a fixed bridge .. do not know the brand! I asked Hipshot but he brought me this! I was very disappointed



The fact that you asked for a specific type of bridge and he popped up with this (sorry to tell you) piece of shit hardware combined with the fact that he's telling you painting the guitar is going to make it sound worse makes me think you should politely ask for a refund and run far, far away from this clown.  Sounds to me like you're getting screwed, that bridge looks like the cheap pot metal type and those vintage saddles are NOT going to be nearly as comfortable (not to mention THOSE will change the sound of your guitar). This dude either doesn't know what he's talking about, or he's hoping you're just a clueless guy with a wallet.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 21, 2012)

Listen to HighGain - It's your custom guitar don't let some jackass who doesn't know what the hell he's talking about build you a turd with inferior quality parts.


----------



## gohandb (Aug 21, 2012)

Updating

Hello everybody forum! I turned again to my luthier, he already did the shape of the body of the arm, said the lack of fit pickups, already ready to receive paint.

This weekend will go in the store, take more photos of the project and thus updating the post

Sorry for the english, I'm using Google translator lol


----------



## MWC262 (Aug 23, 2012)

Very interested on seeing what this will turn out to look like


----------



## gohandb (Aug 23, 2012)

Malkav said:


> Listen to HighGain - It's your custom guitar don't let some jackass who doesn't know what the hell he's talking about build you a turd with inferior quality parts.





Only the bridge .. the rest is top notch! Pickups ... tuners .. wood .. Paint! well he told me he would put Schaller tuners, I would like Schaller mini locking machine m6 2000, the same EBMM JP here in Brazil is difficult to import these things ... for you who live in Europe or the United States is easier!

I'm even being patient with this instrument ...


----------



## gohandb (Aug 23, 2012)

News with pictures!!

The project is getting good ... finally!









This is the Men that is manufacturing ... Mr Gabriel






ME GUSTA!















































I hope you stay that way at least ...














Is difficult to find the Schaller locking tuners ... I'll be forced to buy 2 sets of tuners....


----------



## kn1feparty (Aug 23, 2012)

lol are those used pickups?


----------



## gohandb (Aug 24, 2012)

kn1feparty said:


> lol are those used pickups?





No!! just soiled dust pickup ... was sealed! I took the box to take the pictures


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope the luthier is not done with that neck. It is sitting way too high in the neck pocket relative to the face of the guitar. The dot inlays are crooked as all hell.

Please don't think that we're all piling-on criticism of the guitar, but I really hope you're not paying a lot for this.


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 25, 2012)

*mod edit: might want to read the forum rules
10. This is a US based forum, as such members must refrain from using any language other than English on a regular basis. Take it to PMs please.
*


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 26, 2012)

Xibuque said:


> *mod edit: might want to read the forum rules
> 10. This is a US based forum, as such members must refrain from using any language other than English on a regular basis. Take it to PMs please.
> *



Sorry, my fault!


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 26, 2012)

To contrast the negative comments: What an attractive headstock, it's beautiful.

Back on the negative side: would I be wrong to say that glue job of the body is kinda iffy, and the neck pickup route looks rather noticeably larger than the bridge?


----------



## gohandb (Aug 27, 2012)

Not quite ready, yet lack shaping the headstock and the neck, stick to put the knobs! I'm just updating the topic, for the staff accompanying the forum ... anyway forum is for this purpose


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 27, 2012)

at this stage i would ask for my money back if i was you


----------



## gohandb (Aug 27, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> at this stage i would ask for my money back if i was you




I thought of that dear friend!

But I can not spend the time with another luthier, had financial setbacks, so I can only be patient and wait .. the project is almost over!


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 27, 2012)

I Sent you a PM (in portuguese).

I will translate my last post(edited, my 2 cents) to english:


If you want, payed, and asked for hipshot... demand hipshot.

You dont need to buy 2 differents sets of tuning keys, i think he can order a "custom set"

The dots inlays looks (to my eyes) really decentralized.

As you said that the neck is not finished yet, my others comments about it, are irrelevant now.

IT's a good project, i love this JP7 too.


Abraços


----------



## gohandb (Aug 27, 2012)

Xibuque said:


> I Sent you a PM (in portuguese).
> 
> I will translate my last post(edited, my 2 cents) to english:
> 
> ...


----------



## gohandb (Aug 27, 2012)

Locking Tuner Idea 2 kits for $ 130,00

http://www.allparts.com/3x3-Gold-Locking-Tuners-p/tk-7576-002.htm


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 27, 2012)

gohandb said:


> Ah um Brasileiro kkkkk! comigo vc pode falar em português mesmo kra



Sorry, the board's rules do not allow me to speak in portuguese in any thread, I sent you a private message in portuguese, please check your profile 

Entra no link 

Sevenstring.org - View Profile: gohandb

Abraço


----------



## gohandb (Aug 28, 2012)

Xibuque said:


> Sorry, the board's rules do not allow me to speak in portuguese in any thread, I sent you a private message in portuguese, please check your profile
> 
> Entra no link
> 
> ...



Valeu kra te deixei mensagem!


----------



## MJS (Aug 28, 2012)

He did a pretty good job on the inlays... assuming he was blindfolded.  

Hope it turns out okay for you, but you're definitely beyond the point where I'd want my money back. Stuff like the crooked dots shouldn't even be a problem on a cheapo $100 sweatshop guitar... which would probably come with the same cheap shit hardware that's he's putting on it instead of what you asked for. 

If nothing else, he should at least knock something off the final price.

Good luck!


----------



## gohandb (Aug 28, 2012)

MJS said:


> He did a pretty good job on the inlays... assuming he was blindfolded.
> 
> Hope it turns out okay for you, but you're definitely beyond the point where I'd want my money back. Stuff like the crooked dots shouldn't even be a problem on a cheapo $100 sweatshop guitar... which would probably come with the same cheap shit hardware that's he's putting on it instead of what you asked for.
> 
> ...




Thanks Bro 

It's what I'll do, I need to paint send out and also buy a good case which found a good company that manufactured custom hard cases:

HARD CASE TW FENDER

painting:

Music Kolor | Empresa que busca a excelência em pintura de instrumentos musicais


----------



## Stealthtastic (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd HIGHLY recommened politely backing out and asking for your money back....


On a side note.. I might recommend arming yourself prior to going inside and asking said question?


----------



## tubarao guitars (Aug 29, 2012)

I will just put my 0,02 on this aswell.
Cleber, i think you deserve at least a nice looking axe, even if it's under you price range or if you're getting a nice discount on this.
I highly recomend you asking for a new fretboard and i suggest you getting rid of the dot inlays.
If you really love those mega blasy chubby balls as inlays, keep it made right and ask for a new board, dude.
I'm pretty sure the luthier can arrange that and change the board for a new one before painting/finishing the neck.
The pickup cavities are kinda lame too, IMHO.
Anyway, i think anyone is taking down and bashing your loved new guitar, but otherwise, i think everyones here want to see a gorgeous well made custom axe.
Keep it up and ask for more attention from your luthier.
I just love this project and really hope everything went well for you, my dog.
Cheers,
Will.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 29, 2012)

Seems you got some really good advice and just kept on keepin' on. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 29, 2012)

tubarao guitars said:


> Anyway, i think anyone is taking down and bashing your loved new guitar, but otherwise, i think everyones here want to see a gorgeous well made custom axe.
> Keep it up and ask for more attention from your luthier.
> I just love this project and really hope everything went well for you, my dog.
> Cheers,
> Will.



This is exactly what I think.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 29, 2012)

What's the story with those fret slots? Got close to the end and decided "meh, fuck it...."? I sincerely hope he doesn't try to install the frets into a half-sawn slot... 

Sorry dude, I hate to tell you, but you're making a huge mistake continuing to allow this guy to build you a guitar and not getting your money back. This thing is a trainwreck...


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 29, 2012)

One idea might be to to compose a neat summary of what's happened with what you've said + pics and post it around the internet on forums popular with Brazilian guitar players.

Let the luthier's shoddy work and ethics speak for themselves and make sure people steer clear.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Dude, get your money back or make him start over


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 29, 2012)

Now i think you guys an the moderator understand why i spoke in portuguese. I was just trying a direct contact to help him(he seems not familiarized with the board layout and i think he does not know about this PMs stuff). I know it was wrong but i think this comment "Think your portugese protects you from being an asshole?" was a little bit unnecessary.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Xibuque said:


> Now i think you guys an the moderator understand why i spoke in portuguese. I was just trying a direct contact to help him(he seems not familiarized with the board layout and i think he does not know about this PMs stuff). I know it was wrong but i think this comment "Think your portugese protects you from being an asshole?" was a little bit unnecessary.



I got that impression too


----------



## gohandb (Aug 30, 2012)

I found a shop where they will provide me with all the parts:

MUSIC PARTS

Stop this story I get the money back ... leave it as is, so I will continue.


----------



## skisgaar (Aug 30, 2012)

gohandb said:


> I found a shop where they will provide me with all the parts:
> 
> MUSIC PARTS
> 
> Stop this story I get the money back ... leave it as is, so I will continue.



Good for you man, you made the right choice :3


----------



## MJS (Aug 30, 2012)

gohandb said:


> Stop this story I get the money back ... leave it as is, so I will continue.



I can't tell if that's supposed to mean: 

"Stop this story I get the money back" as in, "I'm done dealing with this idiot and I'm getting my money back, since he obviously doesn't know what he's doing." 

Or...

"Stop this story I get the money back" as in, "Stop with the 'get your money back' talk because I'm sticking with this build even though it's not going to end well."


----------



## gohandb (Aug 30, 2012)

New Search on Google:

Locking 3 X 3 Tuning Keys | Allparts.com


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 30, 2012)

MJS said:


> I can't tell if that's supposed to mean:
> 
> "Stop this story I get the money back" as in, "I'm done dealing with this idiot and I'm getting my money back, since he obviously doesn't know what he's doing."
> 
> ...




Same doubt here 


But judging by his last post, i think it means "Stop this story I get the money back" as in, "Stop with the 'get your money back' talk because I'm sticking with this build even though it's not going to end well."


----------



## gohandb (Aug 30, 2012)

MJS said:


> I can't tell if that's supposed to mean:
> 
> "Stop this story I get the money back" as in, "I'm done dealing with this idiot and I'm getting my money back, since he obviously doesn't know what he's doing."
> 
> ...





I appreciate your concern dear friend ... do not need to assume anything, I did not think that what you suggest!
I have a little son, he has not even 1 year yet .. I'm not in a hurry to finish this project, I even gave you the idea for Gabriel to go slow due to financial circumstances.

The project will end well, I'm closely watching, stay tuned as I will post new information and also new images


----------



## gohandb (Aug 30, 2012)

With the help of two Brazilian friends who attend the forum Xibuque and Will ,and I decided to send an email to the luthier to redo it this arm, I do not really like him ... that this terrible inlay lol

I'll do the arm in ivory and ebony scales as had already asked, I will not ask him to put more inlay, because I saw that he is not good with inlays

Thank personal !


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 30, 2012)

MJS said:


> I can't tell if that's supposed to mean:
> 
> "Stop this story I get the money back" as in, "I'm done dealing with this idiot and I'm getting my money back, since he obviously doesn't know what he's doing."
> 
> ...



As he seems to be looking for tuners, I'll wager it is not the sane one.


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 30, 2012)

"ivory wood" (literal translation of pau marfim (in portuguese) i dont know how it is named in english, sorry) is a wood very similar to maple, but some pieces are not so stable as maple, so, i recommend some kind of reinforcement.


----------



## gohandb (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Guys!

Today I opened my mailbox and look what I get:


Hello!

Alright I'll change the scale of a ebony because the place in question because of rosewood(jacaranda) and sounding much better, but I do the way you want.

Do not miss your order request rather have your contacts.

rest assured that I do.

AH! also buy the nut that you want ok so it does not have in my store that you asked me that.

hug
Gabriel


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 31, 2012)

^ anyone want to decypher that for me


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 31, 2012)

I think the fretboard will now be ebony instead of rosewood, and that he must provide his own nut because the builder doesn't have one in his shop. I think? I don't know what some of those other lines mean.

Either way, maybe it's just the language gap, but it seems like this builder is taking advantage of OP's unbridled enthusiasm.


----------



## gohandb (Aug 31, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> I think the fretboard will now be ebony instead of rosewood, and that he must provide his own nut because the builder doesn't have one in his shop. I think? I don't know what some of those other lines mean.
> 
> Either way, maybe it's just the language gap, but it seems like this builder is taking advantage of OP's unbridled enthusiasm.




Sorry my bad english 

Exactly, will change the rosewood (in Portuguese call jacarandá brasilian) by Ebony(Ébano)
new frets, dot inlays without.

I'll make a custom inlay with a personal logo 

I can not forget to mention that arrived the nut, locking tuners potentiometers and ... was asked for a new bridge from Hipshot, following the advice of friends forum.

I hope you understood my expression in Portuguese speech sounds differently

Sorry!


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep, he told me that the luthier will change the fretboard, ebony instead of rosewood.
When he ordered the guitar, he asked for ebony, but the luthier changed the spec for rosewood because he thought it sounds better. Now it will be like he wants, ebony. He also talked to the luthier that he does not want any inlay due to the issues.

The nut will be graphtech.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 31, 2012)

I think the confusion is coming from that you are using Google to type English Google is not that good with translations.


----------



## gohandb (Aug 31, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I think the confusion is coming from that you are using Google to type English Google is not that good with translations.




Exactly HahAhahahahAhAhahaHA


----------



## MJS (Aug 31, 2012)

gohandb said:


> I'll make a custom inlay with a personal logo





Xibuque said:


> He also talked to the luthier that he does not want any inlay due to the issues.



Language barriers aside, those appear to say two different things. Xibuque, if you speak his language, you should make sure he doesn't let that idiot do an inlay of any sort, since it doesn't get any easier than dots and he couldn't even do that right.


----------



## Xibuque (Aug 31, 2012)

MJS said:


> Language barriers aside, those appear to say two different things. Xibuque, if you speak his language, you should make sure he doesn't let that idiot do an inlay of any sort, since it doesn't get any easier than dots and he couldn't even do that right.



lol hahaha

I'm chatting with him now, he said that another luthier will do a simple inlay work on the headstock or body(he did not choose the place yet)


----------



## gohandb (Sep 1, 2012)

I see there are people nervous here! 

Take it easy! already arranged a new fret ebony, without inlay, my custom inlay will do


----------



## gohandb (Sep 1, 2012)

Just to order a new bridge to Bass Center music store guitar parts












What do you think? much better than that unnamed bridge!



Graphtech Nut used in Carvins 7 strings 








potentiometer push/pull 500k








Other parts:


----------



## rcsierra13 (Sep 1, 2012)

Those new parts are looking good!


----------



## Xibuque (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't know who posted this but,...

"09-01-2012 02:14 PM	I misinterpreted your comments, so I apologize."

Apology Accepted  

And... thanks BlackMastodon and Thrashmanzac for the kind comments


PS Someday, google translator will cause a war lol


----------



## gohandb (Sep 1, 2012)

Xibuque said:


> I don't know who posted this but,...
> 
> "09-01-2012 02:14 PM	I misinterpreted your comments, so I apologize."
> 
> ...



 True History


----------



## gohandb (Sep 3, 2012)

Logo's original EBMM JP7








This will be replaced by my logo


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 3, 2012)

Keep in mind that those Graphtech nuts (the one you linked that Carvin uses) are made with a 14'' radius when JP's have a higher radius than that. In other words just get a nut blank and let the luthier make a proper radiused one.


----------



## gohandb (Sep 3, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> Keep in mind that those Graphtech nuts (the one you linked that Carvin uses) are made with a 14'' radius when JP's have a higher radius than that. In other words just get a nut blank and let the luthier make a proper radiused one.




Thanks


Which do you recommend for me the graphtech?


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 3, 2012)

As I said, get a blank slab of graphtech and let the luthier make the nut


----------



## gohandb (Sep 3, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> As I said, get a blank slab of graphtech and let the luthier make the nut





That's what you say?

Products & Ordering - Graph Tech


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep. Not the strat style one though.


----------



## gohandb (Sep 3, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> Yep. Not the strat style one though.



Thanks Bro!


----------



## gohandb (Sep 9, 2012)

Updating


I intend in the next few weeks, take the guitar to paint room.

The paint will white/flake effect


...coming soon


----------



## gohandb (Oct 2, 2012)

NEWS NEWS NEWS:


----------



## Xibuque (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks GOD!!!! He quitted and got his money back!!!!!

He will start a new build with another luthier. I hope, this time, he choose a better luthier.

fingers crosseds


----------



## Polythoral (Nov 29, 2012)

Xibuque said:


> Thanks GOD!!!! He quitted and got his money back!!!!!
> 
> He will start a new build with another luthier. I hope, this time, he choose a better luthier.
> 
> fingers crosseds



Good to know, I was definitely worried for the guy and thought he was going to persist till the end. ><


----------



## Xibuque (Nov 29, 2012)

Me too! He opened his eyes and finally decided to quit. He is a nice guy and deserves something better than this.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 29, 2012)

Glad to hear he got out! Everyone deserves better than that hack was giving him.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 29, 2012)

Glad to hear he got his money back and will be taking it to someone better. Hope to see some good progress pics soon.


----------



## teleofseven (Nov 29, 2012)

gohandb said:


> NEWS NEWS NEWS:



404 dude. all your pictures.

EDIT: 'course i mean 403


----------



## Alexis (Dec 1, 2012)

so much forbidden content in here.... ek....


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 14, 2013)

it looks so awesome that only "the one" can see those forbidden photos, not us unworthy


----------

